# Deadpool: Im Kino - Der großmäulige Anti-Held in der Filmkritik



## Christian Doerre (7. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool: Im Kino - Der großmäulige Anti-Held in der Filmkritik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool: Im Kino - Der großmäulige Anti-Held in der Filmkritik


----------



## Phone (7. Februar 2016)

Wenn so "wenig" Geld zur Verfügung stand hätte man dies ja auch in die Kritik einbauen können bzw. in die folgende Wertung später!?
Für mich liest sich das wie" zu wenig Geld aber dafür echt gut"


----------



## patriotwarrior (7. Februar 2016)

dafür das er nur so wenig Budget zur Verfügung hatte, ist der Film fantastisch geworden und ein Meisterstück in diesem Genre.  Mit deiner Kritik stimme ich irgendwie nicht wirklich über ein. Ich finde ihn so wie er ist eigentlich sehr gut. Der Humor ist über den kompletten Film, so wie man es von Deadpool kennt, hart ,direkt , er verarscht sich auch gerne mal selbst und unter der Gürtellinie. Die Action kommt, wie du es ja auch selbst geschrieben hast " nicht zu kurz und er unterhält mich über den ganzen Film hinweg". Die Charaktere sind meiner Meinung nach zwar nicht enorm Tief geschrieben, aber sind auch keine 0815 Charaktere. 

Dann kommen wir mal zur Story :

Naja, was soll man denn von einem Helden erwarten ? Das die Story so geschrieben wurde, wie es die Zuschauer noch nie gesehen haben ? Eigentlich irgendwie nicht machbar.  Wenn wir uns mal Captain America oder The Avengers anschauen, dann sieht man auch, dass dort die Story auch nicht in die Tiefe geht und wie eine normale Helden Geschichte erzählt wird. Unbekannte Person wird zum Superheld --> "ist verliebt --> Mädchen wird entführt --> muss sie retten --> "  und rettet noch die Stadt. Das ist halt eine Standard Helden Geschichte. Aber darum geht es eigentlich bei Deadpool ja nicht wirklich. Klar muss man ein Grundgerüst haben, welches den Werdegang der Person beschreibt und auch die Charaktere vorstellt, aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt einfach auf seinem Humor und dieser ist einzigartig in seinem Genre und auch nirgendwo so vertreten.


Deine Zitate aus dem Fazit :


"Stattdessen wird eben die flache Story ausgewälzt und soll von zwei Bösewichten getragen werden, die kaum charismatischer sind als ein voller Staubsaugerbeutel. Dadurch kann Deadpool leider nicht mit vielen anderen Superhelden-Streifen mithalten"

Sehe ich wie schon gesagt anders. Die Story ist fast überall identisch in dem Genre. Aber der Vergleich gefällt mir 


"Fans des Söldners mit der großen Klappe sollten dem Film trotzdem eine Chance geben. Die größte Zeit wird man nett unterhalten. Wer Deadpool allerdings nicht kennt (so Leute soll's ja geben), wird aber wahrscheinlich eher enttäuscht sein, weil ein Spektakel à la Captain America oder Iron Man erwartet wird."

Wenn du das Wort Fans in den Mund nimmst und dann so einen Satz schreibst, dann kann ICH mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einer davon bist Das liegt einfach daran, das wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, Deadpool durch sein Humor, seine Querverweise auf andere Helden und seine etwas arrogante Art und Weise " ich bin der geilste und ihr nicht" bekannt geworden ist und davon lebt. In den beiden Trailern gab es reichlich zu sehen. In den Comics ist er und war auch schon immer so und das spiegelt sich in dem Film mehr als deutlich wieder und ist deshalb auch das Herz des Films.


Mein FAZIT:

Hier sieht man mal wieder wie ein ganzes Team mit so wenig Budget einen, meiner Meinung nach, brilianten Film abgeliefert hat der von Humor und Witze nur so sprüht. Manche Zuschauer könnten zwar auf den ersten Blick meinen, dass er das nicht den ganzen Film halten kann aber da bin ich klar der Meinung, dass er einer der wenigen _" Komödie"_ ( ja ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen ) ist, die mich fast ununterbrochen zum lachen gebracht haben und die Action dabei trotzdem nicht zu kurz gekommen ist. Und wie Christian auch in seinem Fazit geschrieben hat, wer einen The Avengers erwartet ist halt einfach komplett falsch, denn das soll Deadpool eben nicht sein. " Du denkst das hier soll ein Superheldenfilm sein, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Denn ich bin anders als die Anderen". Das sagt meiner Meinung mehr als genug aus ^^. Die Story und Charaktere hätten vielleicht noch ein Stück mehr Tiefe bekommen können, aber alles im allen bin ICH mit dem Film zufrieden und alle die so einen Humor mögen, werden bei Deadpool gut aufgehoben sein. Mehrmals anschauen lohnt sich ^^


Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten und Ja , ich bin kein richtiger Kinofachmann und habe auch noch nie eine richtige Rezension geschrieben. Aber ich kenne mich mit Filmen schon gut aus.


----------



## OutsiderXE (7. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne Deadpool zwar kaum, werde aber als Comicfilm-Fan wohl trotzdem reingehen. Scheint ja ordentlich geworden zu sein und irgendwie muss man ja die Zeit bis März/Mai rumkriegen


----------



## Phone (7. Februar 2016)

Nun das ist das selbe als wenn man sagen würde " Mit mehr PS hätte der Fiat Punto aber mehr Spaß gemacht"..
Oder Man sagt halt "dafür das er nur so wenig hat, geht er doch schon ab"
Man kann ja nicht direkt eine schlechte Bewertung geben nur weil man nicht so viel Geld übrig hatte wie die Konkurrenz.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Februar 2016)

Überschaubarer Plot ist jetzt nicht wirklich was neues in Superhelden-Filmen, kaum ein Marvel-Film hebt sich da hervor. 
Love-Story in Deadpool ist ja auch mal so gar nicht unpassend finde ich. In den Comics hat er sogar richtig viele, spontan fallen mir mal mindesten drei Stück ein. 
Und mit einem geringen Budget muss man in dem Fall eben leben, daran kann keiner Beiteiligten was ändern...

Ich freue mich sehr auf den Film und bisher sind alle Kritiken extrem gut und steigern meine Vorfreude umso mehr 
Das ist die erste mittelprächtige Kritik, die ich lese, da die Erfahrung aber zeigt, dass ich mit FIlmkritiken von PCGames fast nie übereinstimme, mach ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## Sansaido (7. Februar 2016)

Ich bin die "herkömmlichen" Superheldenfilme, egal wie gut sie nun objektiv aufgenommen werden oder auch nicht, längst überdrüssig. Der letzte, welchen ich im Kino sah, war (glaub ich) Iron Man 2. The Avengers fand ich eher so "meh", Guardians of the Galaxy wiederum richtig unterhaltsam! Das bisher gezeigte von Deadpool finde ich richtig klasse. Fast schon ein "Anti-Superhelden-Film" - schön ironisch am parodieren. Großartig! Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall im Kino ansehen


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist die erste mittelprächtige Kritik, die ich lese, da die Erfahrung aber zeigt, dass ich mit FIlmkritiken von PCGames fast nie übereinstimme, mach ich mir keine Sorgen


Bisher stimmte mein Fazit mit dem der PCGames immer mehr oder weniger überein. Hoffen wir mal, dass es diesmal nicht so ist. Ich freue mich tierisch auf Deadpool.


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2016)

Schade, dass  offenbar am Budget gespart wurde. Aber ich freue mich dennoch am Samstag auf den Streifen! 
Das Deadpool Spiel war ja auch eher .... ultra low budget und vom gameplay her flach ...  aber ich hab Tränen in den Augen gehabt vor lachen!

Wer das Spiel nicht kennt sollte sich mal auf Youtube nach "best ofs" umsehen . Ist n Geheimtipp für zwischendurch!

Wenn der Film so ähnlich wird (und die obige Filmkritik deutet es an) bin ich schon glücklich .
Insbesondere, dass Deadpool auch im Film weiß, dass er in einem Film ist und mit dem Zuschauer spricht find ich sehr gut. Das hat mir im Spiel schon extrem gut gefallen und für einige Lacher gesorgt!


----------



## Fimbul (7. Februar 2016)

Hoffe ebenfalls auf einen ähnlichen Humor wie im Videospiel.  Ich würd mir zwar auch endlich mal ned gute und komplexe Story in Superheldenfilmen wünschen, weil in Comics kriegen sies auch immer wieder hin, aber naja...


----------



## Chroom (8. Februar 2016)

Warum wir euch an diesen unterdurchschnittlichen Streifen mit miesem Drehbuch erinnern?............Nun Ja, ist halt Geschmacksache. Mir hat Wolverine damals sehr gut gefallen und Teil 2 sowieso.


----------



## Cicero (8. Februar 2016)

LostHero schrieb:


> Schade, dass  offenbar am Budget gespart wurde. Aber ich freue mich dennoch am Samstag auf den Streifen!



Wobei ich mich fragen muss (wie auch im Artikel behauptet), ob mehr Budget automatisch auch gleich besserer Film bedeutet. Denn das zweifle ich mal stark an. Mit die besten Filme, die ich gesehen habe, waren "Low Budget" Produktionen. Mehr Budget bei einem Hollywood- Actionfilm bedeutet doch eigentlich nur noch mehr Krach-Bumm-Bäng CGI- Effekte und teure Schauspieler.

Ich gebe dem FIlm auf jeden Fall eine Chance. Zwar habe ich schon seit langem von diesen Superhelden- Filmen die Nase voll (weil handlungstechnisch viel zu flach, alle mit den gleichen Effekten etc.pp.), aber das scheint mal ein anderer Ansatz zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich fragen muss (wie auch im Artikel behauptet), ob mehr Budget automatisch auch gleich besserer Film bedeutet. Denn das zweifle ich mal stark an.


Denke genauso. 50 Mio. sind für ein R-Rating-Film (und dazu noch für eine härtere Comic-Adaption) schon ordentlich und mit einem nicht geringem Risiko für die Macher verbunden. Zumal es auch nicht zwingend teurer werden muss, Reynolds wie auch der Rest-Cast sind keine Spitzenverdiener, und ich schätze etwas mehr Understatement passt einem Film wie Deadpool ohnehin besser als eine knallbunt-bombastische Präsentation.


----------



## Taiwez (8. Februar 2016)

Ich freue mich schon massivst auf den Samstag, Deadpool geht immer! 

"Wobei ich mich fragen muss (wie auch im Artikel behauptet), ob mehr Budget automatisch auch gleich besserer Film bedeutet"- habe ich mich auch gefragt..


----------



## Cicero (8. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Denke genauso. 50 Mio. sind für ein R-Rating-Film (und dazu noch für eine härtere Comic-Adaption) schon ordentlich und mit einem nicht geringem Risiko für die Macher verbunden. Zumal es auch nicht zwingend teurer werden muss, Reynolds wie auch der Rest-Cast sind keine Spitzenverdiener, und ich schätze etwas mehr Understatement passt einem Film wie Deadpool ohnehin besser als eine knallbunt-bombastische Präsentation.



Jup. Und so nebenbei: Ich halte eigentlich 50 Millionen (!!!!!) US- Dollar nicht für wirklich wenig Geld. Mit was für Summen mittlerweile um sich geworfen wird, ist manchmal schon affig und einfach nur abgehoben.


----------



## patriotwarrior (8. Februar 2016)

hängt viel von der Art eines Films ab und mit welcher Kamera der Regisseur drehen will. Das meiste Geld vom Budget geht an die Schauspieler und an das Team. Ein Actionfilm ist halt meist teurer als eine Komödie, weil dort halt viel mit CGI rum hantiert wird und viele Gegenstände zerstört werden. Aber mehr Geld heißt nicht besserer Film, denn das ist wie russisch Roulette spielen mit einem Hundertmillionen Dollar Budget. Wenn man ein guter Regisseur ist, dann holt man auch mit wenig Geld, das beste aus einem Film raus. 

Bspw. Batman Dark Night Rises soll angeblich 150€ Millionene $ gekostet haben in der Produktion. Wenn man aber mal bedenkt, was dort alles gebaut wurden ist für zweistelligen Millionenbetrag ( und nein, das ist nicht Animiert gewesen  ), dann ist das Budget gar nicht mal so gigantisch. Dann die Gehälter von den Schauspielern(ohne das Team) waren ebenfalls enorm und sollen angeblich mehr als die Hälfte des eigentlichen Budgets bekommen haben.

Die Liste könnte man eigentlich und endlich weiter führen. Am Ende muss man sagen, mehr Geld ungleich besserer Film.


----------



## Celerex (8. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist die erste mittelprächtige Kritik, die ich lese, da die Erfahrung aber zeigt, dass ich mit FIlmkritiken von PCGames fast nie übereinstimme, mach ich mir keine Sorgen



Dito! Filmkritiken sind ja immer irgendwo subjektiv, aber bei den Kritiken auf PCGames merkt man halt dann doch, dass sie eben nicht von Filmkritikern geschrieben wurden, die sich in dem Bereich gut auskennen. Muss es aber auch nicht. Für den Otto Normalkinogänger reicht's allemal.


----------



## Oray (9. Februar 2016)

WOW HAHAHA. Das sind harte Worte des Redakteurs. 
Ich werde morgen zur Premiere die Worte im Hinterkopf lassen ... und hier nochmal berichten. 
Ich vermute aber, dass hier zu persönlich bewertet wurde ( also der eigene Geschmack in dem Artikel zu stark durchkommt ). 
Man sollte solche Filme wie auch bei IGN oder ähnlichen Größen auch den dementsprechenden Redakteuren vortragen, die auch wirklich Fans von Comic und Superhelden sind ( ich meine Hier Fans und nicht " ja ich mag Comics" ). 

Aber gut ... nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, morgen wird verglichen  Ich freue mich sehr drauf.


----------



## AlBundyFan (9. Februar 2016)

*Echte Filmkritiker????*



Celerex schrieb:


> Dito! Filmkritiken sind ja immer irgendwo subjektiv, aber bei den Kritiken auf PCGames merkt man halt dann doch, dass sie eben nicht von Filmkritikern geschrieben wurden, die sich in dem Bereich gut auskennen. Muss es aber auch nicht. Für den Otto Normalkinogänger reicht's allemal.



die sind doch genauso subjektiv - und ich wurde schon sehr oft enttäuscht wenn ich mich die meinung dieser "echten filmkritiker" verlassen habe.

zwei der schlechtesten filme die ich je gesehen haben waren zb. "finsterwald" und "der letzte exzorzismus" - meingott waren die langweilig. 
habe davor in diversen filmportalen über die filme gelesen und die waren der meinung, daß das fantastisches kino ist.

da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die meinung von normallen menschen - am besten von freunden, weil normallerweise sind freunde einem doch ein bisschen vom charakter her ähnlich und es besteht eine höhere chance, daß ihre meinung der meinen gleicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Februar 2016)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf die meinung von normallen menschen - am besten von freunden, weil normallerweise sind freunde einem doch ein bisschen vom charakter her ähnlich und es besteht eine höhere chance, daß ihre meinung der meinen gleicht.



Oder man muss eben einfach einen Filmkritiker finden, der die eigenen Meinung super wiedergibt und dem man vertrauen kann. 
Ich schaue mir meistens die Filmkritiken von Jeremy Jahns auf Youtube an, echt witziger Typ, der in 90% aller Fälle meine Meinung ganz gut wiedergibt


----------



## Celerex (9. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Oder man muss eben einfach einen Filmkritiker finden, der die eigenen Meinung super wiedergibt und dem man vertrauen kann.



Jeremy Jahns und Chris Stuckmann sind auch meine Favouriten. Wer dem Englischen nicht fähig ist, kann auch auf Robert Hofmann zurückgreifen, nachdem es Frank Tausch nicht mehr gibt. Mit Robert bin ich zwar auch nicht immer einer Meinung, aber meistens gehen die Kritiken insbesondere in ihrer Qualität absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Februar 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Jeremy Jahns und Chris Stuckmann sind auch meine Favouriten. Wer dem Englischen nicht fähig ist, kann auch auf Robert Hofmann zurückgreifen, nachdem es Frank Tausch nicht mehr gibt. Mit Robert bin ich zwar auch nicht immer einer Meinung, aber meistens gehen die Kritiken insbesondere in ihrer Qualität absolut in Ordnung.



Frankt war früher der Mann auf desse Meinung ich mich verlassen habe. Immer noch traurig


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2016)

Hab mir den Film heute im Kino angesehen. Der Plot mag 08/15 sein und die Bösewichte eben...ja, böse halt. Aber der Film hat mich  positiv überrascht. 
Das geringe Budget sieht man dem Film überhaupt nicht an. Die Action passt und ist top inszeniert (gerade am Ende), die Sprüche sind absoluter Bullshit und deswegen herrlich genial (  ) und auch dazwischen passt alles. 

Nur werde ich vermutlich niemals verstehen, warum ausgerechnet Captain Chrome und seine minderjährige Nachteule dort mit spielen mussten. Die beiden haben zwar für eine der witzigsten Szenen im Film gesorgt, waren aber ansonsten so austauschbar und irrelevant für den Verlauf des Films, wie es nur geht. Eine Klopperei und ein dämlicher Wortwechsel mit Wolverine wären mir wirklich lieber gewesen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Klopperei und ein dämlicher Wortwechsel mit Wolverine wären mir wirklich lieber gewesen.



Dem kommt leider das Budget in die Quere. Bei den Beschränkungen die vorlagen, hätte man sich Hugh Jackman nie im Leben leisten können.
Nicht umsonst macht Deadpool ja auch über die Budgetbeschränkungen in Bezug auf die X-Men einen Witz.
Ich fand beide X-Men überraschend amüsant, sowohl der viel zu nette Colossus, als auch das pubertierende Teenie-Mädchen hatten ihren ganz eigenen Charme.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich fand beide X-Men überraschend amüsant, sowohl der viel zu nette Colossus, als auch das pubertierende Teenie-Mädchen hatten ihren ganz eigenen Charme.


Dem muss ich zustimmen. Die beiden haben zusammen mit Deadpool für einige Lacher gesorgt.  Ich denke mal, mit mehr Screentime hätten sie sich besser einfügen können. 
Aber nichtsdestotrotz waren die beiden völlig austauschbar.


----------



## Poulie (25. Februar 2016)

Ich war am letzten Freitag im Kino und fand ihn echt geil. Lohnt sich!


----------

